# Selene Wig



## lindsey (Oct 10, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knew where online i can order a cheap wig that looks exact;y like Selenes hair from Underworld.Thanx


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

You could probably just get a regular wig, black, all the same length, and cut it off just above shoulder length. If it is made out of that synthetic stuff that melts, you could halfway wrap the strands around something and then heat with a hairdryer so it will have the wavy look. Be sure to do the wave thing before you cut it or might be too short. Hope this helps!




The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

TheHalloweenQn


----------

